

Generation F*cked - How Britain is Eating Its Young - franze
http://www.adbusters.org/magazine/71/generation-fcked.html

======
jpallen
Even with all the talk recently about how successive governments have failed
the children of Britain, I still haven't heard any reasoned arguments about
what can be done to change the situation.

The excessive drinking culture we have isn't fixed by controlling the price of
alcohol or pub opening hours, and underage sex doesn't disappear with better
sex education. These are all part of the culture that people are brought up in
and can't be regulated away. Yet I've never heard anyone discuss how we can
create a more positive culture.

